# Clear and smoked side markers... Go and get em!



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Ordered my set of clears for the Tig.  Just need a clear set for the Arteon now.

https://www.urotuning.com/collections/volkswagen-beetle-2-0t/lighting


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You think they’ll work? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

They aren’t live yet are they?? 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You think they’ll work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They aren’t live yet. I ordered mine a few hours ago. I DM the guy who said to DM him on the Facebook post in the Tiguan group










Kurt


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reih,

They work. New Beetle lights are the exact same as ours. They're not listed under the Tig on their site, but, under the New Beetle page, it lists the Tig as appliacable.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> They aren’t live yet. I ordered mine a few hours ago. I DM the guy who said to DM him on the Facebook post in the Tiguan group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're live. Have to go to the New Beetle section, not the Tiguan. Mine were shipped out today. Have my tracking number already.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

https://www.urotuning.com/products/...-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan?variant=31502808940599


For the clear ones. 

Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

For the smoked

https://www.urotuning.com/products/...-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan?variant=31502826242103



Kurt


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Honestly I know this sounds like stupid question but is this for a set which amounts to 2 total or 1L & 1R? 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You think they’ll work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Product description seems to indicate as such.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you, just ordered

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

rph2004 said:


> Honestly I know this sounds like stupid question but is this for a set which amounts to 2 total or 1L & 1R?


I have the same question. From the price I would guess that it is for only one side, but I'm not ordering until I know whether I need to order 1 pair or 2 units.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I have the same question. From the price I would guess that it is for only one side, but I'm not ordering until I know whether I need to order 1 pair or 2 units.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


You get 2. The pics shows 2 and it also says side markers in the description. Why would they only sell you one?? 










Kurt


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome to see this! Thanks for posting.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Left and right side are different, so it couldn't be just one, unless they were selling as right or left side.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> Product description seems to indicate as such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea my thought and then when you go to check they have three selections, MK1, MK2, and then MQB (2018+) and that final option says they don’t fit. That’s why I added the picture showing that they don’t fit. For $20 still bought some smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it's just not coded yet. The side markers for the 2012+ Beatles have the same part number as our Tiguan 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> I think it's just not coded yet. The side markers for the 2012+ Beatles have the same part number as our Tiguan
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing, just wanted to make sure there wasn’t something stupid like screw placement being different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, just wanted to make sure there wasn’t something stupid like screw placement being different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At this point, I'm so sick of the Amber I'll just make it work anyway 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Has anyone ordered and installed these yet? Just placed my order, going to be pissed if it’s just one piece. It sure didn’t ask for right or left.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm interested in these right now, looks really interesting:

https://www.ebay.com/i/153775136409


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Since I’ll be popping out the OEM markers, might as well upgrade the bulbs to LED. So question is go white or amber?

https://deautokey.com/product/universal-error-free-side-marker-leds-amber-or-white


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lamin-X smoked tint on side markers with factory bulb. Stay yellow with the deAutoLEDs or go with white with these new markers? I have deAutoLED’s for my fogs to color match the headlights. 










Also is their any law saying they have to be yellow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Laws and enforcement vary by municipality, but generally they are supposed to be Amber reflectors, so I'd run a Amber LED to be somewhat legal.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea saw the law here says amber and looks like that’s federal for the US. Appears cops don’t care anymore in regards to enforcing, but get pulled over and give them a reason to tack more on then they’ll get you. Going amber. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up guys...just ordered a set of smoked for the wife's Tig and replacement clears for my R32 as they're yellowing.

If it matters...I ran smoked side markers on my MK3 Jetta and my wifes MK3 Jetta then clear on her MK4 Jetta and currently clear on my R32 with amber LED's for YEARS. Unless one gives a reason for the police to bust someones chops, it's easily over looked. The only place I can see were the authorities care would be on a full vehicle state inspection which thankfully doesn't happen in the state I live in.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys...just ordered a set of smoked for the wife's Tig and replacement clears for my R32 as they're yellowing.
> 
> If it matters...I ran smoked side markers on my MK3 Jetta and my wifes MK3 Jetta then clear on her MK4 Jetta and currently clear on my R32 with amber LED's for YEARS. Unless one gives a reason for the police to bust someones chops, it's easily over looked. The only place I can see were the authorities care would be on a full vehicle state inspection which thankfully doesn't happen in the state I live in.


This guys. I've run clears on my MK4s (even had the Euro strip that deletes the side markers completely), my MK5 GTI, and put in the Euro HIDs into my CC which removed the Amber from from the lights all together. Never once did a cop ding me for them or did my car not pass inspection. I wouldn't worry about that at all.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea saw the law here says amber and looks like that’s federal for the US. Appears cops don’t care anymore in regards to enforcing, but get pulled over and give them a reason to tack more on then they’ll get you. Going amber. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had mine wrapped black without any side marker lights for the longest time. Gonna order the smoked ones. 

Never had an issue with NY state inspection or any issues with police either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

Is there a correct way to remove these side markers from the outside or thru the wheel well liner?


----------



## vr62xtreme (Dec 27, 2001)

D3Audi said:


> I had mine wrapped black without any side marker lights for the longest time. Gonna order the smoked ones.
> 
> Never had an issue with NY state inspection or any issues with police either.
> 
> ...


Same, matte black wrapped and no tickets so far in Cali.
I'll probably get the smokes. These are easy to pop out?


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Clear or smoke on a white tiggy, thinking clear...


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Andy A said:


> Clear or smoke on a white tiggy, thinking clear...


I bought clear... You can always smoke them if you want.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Andy A said:


> Clear or smoke on a white tiggy, thinking clear...


I got clear and I have white 


Kurt


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Funco10 said:


> Is there a correct way to remove these side markers from the outside or thru the wheel well liner?


Wondering this as well. On the old MK4 and 5s, you just had to push on one end, and it would pop out. No need to go underneath. Not sure on the Tig though.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Think you have to go from the inside. Ordered amber LEDs from deAutoLED. I got to get in there anyways since I swapped out my fogs on probably the most humid day of the year, so got to deal with some condensation that’s showing it’s ugly head now in the winter. Might as well swap out the lights while I’m at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Funco10 said:


> Is there a correct way to remove these side markers from the outside or thru the wheel well liner?


Since the 2012+ beetle markers are the exact same maybe this will help you 


https://www.paulstravelpictures.com...ont-Side-Marker-Light-Bulb-Replacement-Guide/


Kurt


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Did the clear, can smoke later like zackdawley mentions if I decide elsewise. 9.50 shipping, half the cost of the lens, lol.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Since the 2012+ beetle markers are the exact same maybe this will help you
> 
> 
> https://www.paulstravelpictures.com...ont-Side-Marker-Light-Bulb-Replacement-Guide/
> ...


Kurt, nice find! Thank you! Much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Kurt, nice find! Thank you! Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup google is amazing. Try it sometime  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Yup google is amazing. Try it sometime
> 
> 
> Kurt


Ha, I love hitting people with the lmgtfy.com 

Provides me laughs for days. One coworker she’d always ask me something and I’d do that and tell her check her inbox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kurt


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea saw the law here says amber and looks like that’s federal for the US. Appears cops don’t care anymore in regards to enforcing, but get pulled over and give them a reason to tack more on then they’ll get you. Going amber. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had smoked side markers on my Jetta since 2004 and have been pulled over about 7 times in the thing and not one time has a cop said anything at all.


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Since the 2012+ beetle markers are the exact same maybe this will help you
> 
> 
> https://www.paulstravelpictures.com...ont-Side-Marker-Light-Bulb-Replacement-Guide/
> ...


Awesome finding, I just placed an order for the clear ones.
Thanks


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Since the 2012+ beetle markers are the exact same maybe this will help you
> 
> 
> https://www.paulstravelpictures.com...ont-Side-Marker-Light-Bulb-Replacement-Guide/
> ...


Thanks for reply, google and YouTube search was a bit ambiguous. Familiar with the wheel well option after changing out the fogs. Also gave a little push on both ends of side marker to test removal and failed so wheel well route it will be.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Ah bloody heck....after searching for weeks I finally paid to get them tinted along with some gloss black on the grill to cover up some of the chrome like the black edition has....I even disabled the amber lights entirely so it looks pretty good. Dang it, guess I'll just order the clear ones anyway as you can still see a bit of amber under the tint on a bright sunny day and the clear will look better on the Silver paint.....lol


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

mattchatr said:


> Ah bloody heck....after searching for weeks I finally paid to get them tinted along with some gloss black on the grill to cover up some of the chrome like the black edition has....I even disabled the amber lights entirely so it looks pretty good. Dang it, guess I'll just order the clear ones anyway as you can still see a bit of amber under the tint on a bright sunny day and the clear will look better on the Silver paint.....lol


Lol some of us have been looking for over a year.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Smoked for Pyrite Silver on the way. Now for some amber LEDs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

https://www.urotuning.com/products/...MI4Im66Zjd5gIVB77ACh1r2gn-EAQYCCABEgJGrPD_BwE


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Shipped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Shipped!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Label created, or actually shipped?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Label created, or actually shipped?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Just got mine today!!  


Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Just got mine today!!
> 
> 
> Kurt


Pics on car or it didn't happen 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Pics on car or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk














Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Kurt


I'm happy for you, but I did say on the car... Honestly I just want to see them on the car as I only have a label created 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> I'm happy for you, but I did say on the car... Honestly I just want to see them on the car as I only have a label created
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Ok I’ll get them on as soon as possible today. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> Label created, or actually shipped?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Shipped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok I’ll get them on as soon as possible today.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I can't explain how silly my excitement over a $20 part is  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

zackdawley said:


> I can't explain how silly my excitement over a $20 part is
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


My wife laughs at me, i recently replaced the trim around the 4Motion knob to one that says 4Motion on it from the 2018 models. im more excited about that than anything lol.

normally i'd go color matched but im thinking maybe smoke to go with Silk Blue - clear would be a little ricey IMO


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> My wife laughs at me, i recently replaced the trim around the 4Motion knob to one that says 4Motion on it from the 2018 models. im more excited about that than anything lol.
> 
> normally i'd go color matched but im thinking maybe smoke to go with Silk Blue - clear would be a little ricey IMO














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> I can't explain how silly my excitement over a $20 part is
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Clear markers installed!!







  










Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Clear markers installed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Fit and finish looks good! How long to install overall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks great! Fit and finish looks good! How long to install overall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2.5 minutes per side. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks great! Fit and finish looks good! How long to install overall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Turn wheels for easy access. Get a T20 bit. Take off bottom and the 3 along the inner fender. Pull back fender liner. Reach in and find wires. Go right above that and there is a tab push down on it and push outwards and they pop right out. Pull out bulb. Put new bulb in unless you want a clear bulb. You need an amber in my case I left the bulb out till I get a super white LED to match headlights and fogs. Re attach bulb. Install in reverse. Secure fender liner in reverse from what you did to remove. Repeat on the other side and . YOU ARE DONE! If you are quick it’ll take 5-10 minutes MAX. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! Did the fogs this past summer, but didn’t even take a look at the side markers. Easily an in and out job from the sounds of it and being familiar with the wheel well cover that helps. Thank you again!

Nice white R!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks! Did the fogs this past summer, but didn’t even take a look at the side markers. Easily an in and out job from the sounds of it and being familiar with the wheel well cover that helps. Thank you again!
> 
> Nice white R!
> 
> ...


Awesome. Yes you have done before so you know it’s super easy. Thanks for the compliment. I love my R. And you are welcome. Glad I’m able to help everyone when I can.










Kurt


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up

Ordered clear markers on LED bulbs from Amazon in both white and amber. 

I will see which one I like best


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> 2.5 minutes per side.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Looks fantastic, thanks for the pics. This really sharpens everything up a lot.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Awesome. Yes you have done before so you know it’s super easy. Thanks for the compliment. I love my R. And you are welcome. Glad I’m able to help everyone when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take it the fit and finish is good. Yea, love my R and all the tweaks and mods. I love the white models of the R. Next one I’d like to get white to compliment my black one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Can anyone confirm if there's enough room for W5W/194 bulb? I'd only use an LED at higher wattage, but just curious.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Take it the fit and finish is good. Yea, love my R and all the tweaks and mods. I love the white models of the R. Next one I’d like to get white to compliment my black one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes fit and finish are OEM. nice and snug. Couldn’t be happier. 


Kurt


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

and to think i just installed the OEM splash guards so now i have to remove them to access this. curious if it can be removed from the outside to save me sometime.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DanSan said:


> and to think i just installed the OEM splash guards so now i have to remove them to access this. curious if it can be removed from the outside to save me sometime.


Huh?? Splash Guards are mounted on the rear side of the front wheel well. The markers are on the opposite side (front). You don’t have to remove your splash guards.  


Kurt


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Huh?? Splash Guards are mounted on the rear side of the front wheel well. The markers are on the opposite side (front). You don’t have to remove your splash guards.
> 
> 
> Kurt


you are 100% correct... its been a long day, my brain isn't working too well today


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Very curious to see what smoked looks like on a black car, and how the amber markers light up with the smoked lenses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> Very curious to see what smoked looks like on a black car, and how the amber markers light up with the smoked lenses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what I’ll be installing here in the next couple of days. I’ll post once in place. Smoked lenses with deAutoLED amber LEDS (both shipped today)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DanSan said:


> you are 100% correct... its been a long day, my brain isn't working too well today














Kurt


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That’s what I’ll be installing here in the next couple of days. I’ll post once in place. Smoked lenses with deAutoLED amber LEDS (both shipped today)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the stock bulbs are white, correct?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes I believe based upon a post in another thread, since the lenses are amber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DanSan said:


> the stock bulbs are white, correct?














Kurt


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes I believe based upon a post in another thread, since the lenses are amber.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


figured so, just wanted to double check


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That’s what I’ll be installing here in the next couple of days. I’ll post once in place. Smoked lenses with deAutoLED amber LEDS (both shipped today)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you send me the info of the LEDS you ordered? I didn’t think that far ahead and now need to order them. THANKS 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

There you go, hot off the press


https://deautokey.com/product/universal-error-free-side-marker-leds-amber-or-white


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> There you go, hot off the press
> 
> 
> https://deautokey.com/product/universal-error-free-side-marker-leds-amber-or-white
> ...


Seems a little steep for a pair of 194 though... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

zackdawley said:


> Seems a little steep for a pair of 194 though...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Any canbus 194 will work. The side marker lights won’t throw an error on the dash. I had my bulbs unplugged for the longest time and there were no errors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> Seems a little steep for a pair of 194 though...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


They were 29.99 the other day, I don’t disagree they’re steep but I’ve had luck with deAutoLED so I’m going to stick with them since they’re super helpful if you have issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> They were 29.99 the other day, I don’t disagree they’re steep but I’ve had luck with deAutoLED so I’m going to stick with them since they’re super helpful if you have issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking these. This place has super high end stuff. 

https://www.vleds.com/shop-bulb-numbers/194-168-158-led/194-26-ho.html


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Is that $14 for one? That’s close to the deAutoLED price. Since deAutoLED sells them as a pair. If you want amber from them here’s what I found:


https://www.vleds.com/194-14-hva.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Or just something like this...
SYLVANIA ZEVO 168 T10 W5W Amber LED Bulb, (Contains 2 bulbs) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J5VCN5F/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_yZMcEbP107WEK

It's not like you want to melt anyone's face off with your side markers.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> They were 29.99 the other day, I don’t disagree they’re steep but I’ve had luck with deAutoLED so I’m going to stick with them since they’re super helpful if you have issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are $23 with shipping to my state. I’ll go with these as side markers lights don’t throw codes so no need for a can bulb. 











Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is that $14 for one? That’s close to the deAutoLED price. Since deAutoLED sells them as a pair. If you want amber from them here’s what I found:
> 
> 
> https://www.vleds.com/194-14-hva.html
> ...


I posted a screen shot of the cheaper white ones. Lol. Yes those $14 would prob be like a cornering light that’s always on!!! Haha 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

$10 each for the amber lights after doing a search in the site for a 2019 Tiguan isn’t bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is that $14 for one? That’s close to the deAutoLED price. Since deAutoLED sells them as a pair. If you want amber from them here’s what I found:
> 
> 
> https://www.vleds.com/194-14-hva.html
> ...


I need to find all the other bulbs that aren’t LED in the car so I can order them all at once and save with the promo code. The vanity lights and the hatch light that’s inside the car are the only ones that aren’t LED correct? If so what bulbs are they? Thanks 



Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> $10 each for the amber lights after doing a search in the site for a 2019 Tiguan isn’t bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. And they have 10% off right now. Shipping to Missouri was $5. I think that’s a great deal. IMO


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I need to find all the other bulbs that aren’t LED in the car so I can order them all at once and save with the promo code. The vanity lights and the hatch light that’s inside the car are the only ones that aren’t LED correct? If so what bulbs are they? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt


I thought the vanity lights are LED. I swapped out the glovebox, trunk and even though the footwells are LED it’s only 1 maybe 2 diodes I upgraded those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I thought the vanity lights are LED. I swapped out the glovebox, trunk and even though the footwells are LED it’s only 1 maybe 2 diodes I upgraded those.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok soooooo what bulbs did you buy? Are they 194 or what? Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is what I ordered. Don't know if it will work but I have other applications I can use them for just in case

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07P8KVFCX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok soooooo what bulbs did you buy? Are they 194 or what? Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


I’ll get back to you with specifics since I’m leaving work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kurt, these are what I purchased:

https://deautokey.com/product/glove-box-led-bright-crisp-white-error-free

https://deautokey.com/product/footw...white-or-color-changing-for-the-new-vw-tiguan

https://deautokey.com/product/1pc-hyper-white-bright-trunk-led

https://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

Haven’t installed this yet:

https://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Kurt, these are what I purchased:
> 
> https://deautokey.com/product/glove-box-led-bright-crisp-white-error-free
> 
> ...


Thanks. I may have to return my trunk bulb. I ordered festoon as that is what they said it was. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thanks. I may have to return my trunk bulb. I ordered festoon as that is what they said it was.
> 
> 
> Kurt


You’re welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

That looks sick, can’t wait to get mine.



2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Clear markers installed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Clear markers installed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you leave the oem bulb or swapped them?


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

locoandroid69 said:


> Did you leave the oem bulb or swapped them?


The stock bulbs are white so to remain compliant you would want to swap in an amber bulb. I have some amber LEDs on the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> The stock bulbs are white so to remain compliant you would want to swap in an amber bulb. I have some amber LEDs on the way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was asking me. Next time stay in your lane. K? Thx  


Kurt


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> He was asking me. Next time stay in your lane. K? Thx
> 
> 
> Kurt


Sorry to rain on your parade noob. This is a forum. If you’re looking for a date try PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade noob. This is a forum. If you’re looking for a date try PM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. You funny. I was just being sarcastic and silly. 











Kurt


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Haha. You funny. I was just being sarcastic and silly.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

zackdawley said:


> Or just something like this...
> SYLVANIA ZEVO 168 T10 W5W Amber LED Bulb, (Contains 2 bulbs) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J5VCN5F/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_yZMcEbP107WEK
> 
> It's not like you want to melt anyone's face off with your side markers.
> ...


I picked up a set of these at AutoZone. Just got the 194's instead of the 168s. They work perfectly.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Side markers and amber LEDs out for delivery, too bad I’m at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> I picked up a set of these at AutoZone. Just got the 194's instead of the 168s. They work perfectly.


you running the clear or smoked side markers?



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Side markers and amber LEDs out for delivery, too bad I’m at work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


curious to hear your feedback. i was looking at DeAutokey LED's but since having a few of their other LEDs i know they are bright and i dont need to be lighting up curbs with my side markers.

https://smile.amazon.com/SYLVANIA-Z...O+194&qid=1577997789&s=automotive&sr=1-2&th=1 is the ones you went with?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Going smoked since my Tiguan is black. 

I’ll let you know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

DanSan said:


> you running the clear or smoked side markers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Running clears, but, just ordered the smoked. Don't think the clears look that good on Gray.

As for the bulbs, they're perfect. No need to get the ones from DeAuto for 10 bucks more. Go to AutoZone and pick up the Sylvanias. They're great.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> Running clears, but, just ordered the smoked. Don't think the clears look that good on Gray.
> 
> As for the bulbs, they're perfect. No need to get the ones from DeAuto for 10 bucks more. Go to AutoZone and pick up the Sylvanias. They're great.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Good to know, thanks for the feedback. since i have silk blue ill probably do the smoke with the amber bulbs. In a perfect world I'd prefer color matched with the bulb removed so maybe ill bring the factory sidemarkers to a shop for painting.

I didnt see the amber ones on autozones website, just the white unless im missing something? i assume this is it? - https://www.autozone.com/electrical...ni-bulb-194azevoled/13676_10187_25608_158518?

https://www.autozone.com/electrical...ife-2821ll-mini-bulb-2-pack/16864_88239_18269 ?


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

DanSan said:


> Good to know, thanks for the feedback. since i have silk blue ill probably do the smoke with the amber bulbs. In a perfect world I'd prefer color matched with the bulb removed so maybe ill bring the factory sidemarkers to a shop for painting.


I totally agree with the color match idea, also have blue, thinking smoke will be better than clear. I didn’t think paint would be an option. If you do, let me know how it turns out. Thanks!


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

dareblue said:


> I totally agree with the color match idea, also have blue, thinking smoke will be better than clear. I didn’t think paint would be an option. If you do, let me know how it turns out. Thanks!


i ran color matched on both my MK5 GTI's and i loved it so i definitely think its a smart move with the tiguan too. its such a small piece that even if the paint isnt a 100% match its hard to notice. If i do follow through with it ill make sure to keep you updated.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it unreasonable to leave work early today? 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

For new toys... Never!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’d leave if I wasn’t upgrading the image on 400+ PCs  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’d leave if I wasn’t upgrading the image on 400+ PCs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean... Are you manually upgrading Win7 to Win10?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> I mean... Are you manually upgrading Win7 to Win10?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


It should be automatic and 400+ will obviously take a while. Leave and finish up tomorrow


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> I mean... Are you manually upgrading Win7 to Win10?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


WDS, but backend for applications require database upgrades and testing of said applications. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Sounds like a fun time!!!...right down to the wire if it's 7 to 10.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Sounds like a fun time!!!...right down to the wire if it's 7 to 10.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


You'd be amazed, I work for an IT reseller managing their Lenovo PC line and some people haven't even started doing the transition.

also - ordered my smoke lenses about an hour ago, labeled already created but i doubt its going out today. maybe tomorrow, who knows. stopping at the auto store on the way home for the amber LED's


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> WDS, but backend for applications require database upgrades and testing of said applications.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My work computer is still running windows 7. I’m hoping one day I come in and it doesn’t work so I can go home!!  


Kurt


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

I could only imagine....4-5 years ago our IT dept had to purchase an extension for XP as we delayed a migration to 7 though this time around it was timed and completed before year's end to get everyone over to 10 from 7. Hahaha but not including my windows 7 Lenovo... which our helpdesk doesn't know about because its in a segmented network with very little access to the outside world/kms server.  I'm on the network team so my PC upgrade work in our agency is very little but I do my own upgrades WAY before the rest of the agency gets it...I guess I'm more a test rat.

And the smoked sidemakers for the wife's Tig should be arriving tomorrow though I won't pop them in until Saturday. Now to just find the Amber LED's that were in her MK4 Jetta...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

I like the fact that the clears are made with a black back instead of grey as it outlines the whole lens with a hint of black border. Shows up really nice on 2019TiquanSELPRLINE'S white tiquan in his pics.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Tada!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

DanSan said:


> Good to know, thanks for the feedback. since i have silk blue ill probably do the smoke with the amber bulbs. In a perfect world I'd prefer color matched with the bulb removed so maybe ill bring the factory sidemarkers to a shop for painting.
> 
> I didnt see the amber ones on autozones website, just the white unless im missing something? i assume this is it? - https://www.autozone.com/electrical...ni-bulb-194azevoled/13676_10187_25608_158518?
> 
> https://www.autozone.com/electrical...ife-2821ll-mini-bulb-2-pack/16864_88239_18269 ?


You're correct. It's these. They have a two pack though:

https://www.autozone.com/electrical...ni-bulb-194azevoled/13676_10187_25608_158518?

You can see the word Amber up in the corner.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> You're correct. It's these. They have a two pack though:
> 
> https://www.autozone.com/electrical...ni-bulb-194azevoled/13676_10187_25608_158518?
> 
> You can see the word Amber up in the corner.


Yeah picked them up last night on the way home. my sidemarkers shipped yesterday, same day i bought them and should be here monday


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Smoked lenses are in my mailbox and amber LEDs are on the kitchen counter. install is scheduled for 3 minutes after my wife gets home. Smoked on silver should look about perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> Smoked lenses are in my mailbox and amber LEDs are on the kitchen counter. install is scheduled for 3 minutes after my wife gets home. Smoked on silver should look about perfect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Photos to follow?


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

dareblue said:


> Awesome! Photos to follow?



For sure. If she ever gets home.... freaking happy hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Just got my VLEDS in the mail..yaaaaaaas!! But I have no driveway which means no garage. 










Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s raining here and I have no garage, ugh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s raining here and I have no garage, ugh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking a parking garage or car wash but it’s 35deg outside.  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I was thinking a parking garage or car wash but it’s 35deg outside.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I’ll do it after my early morning run tomorrow when there’s a little light out. Plus install the gear indicator trim that has the 4Motion logo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll do it after my early morning run tomorrow when there’s a little light out. Plus install the gear indicator trim that has the 4Motion logo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you get the trim? I would like that as well. Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Where do you get the trim? I would like that as well. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Do either of you have a link to the trim? I looked back in the thread and couldn’t find it. Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hang tight, will post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

https://www.1stvwparts.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-gear-indicator-trim-5nn864148a1qb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I did mine in a wet parking lot, at 8 at night... You can manage.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> https://www.1stvwparts.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-gear-indicator-trim-5nn864148a1qb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guys are killing me with ideas lol...wife says why don't you play with your car haha

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> I did mine in a wet parking lot, at 8 at night... You can manage.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Ha, two kids and my wife’s aunt is visiting. I was trying to do a parking lot install today at work but kidney transplant follow up took longer than expected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> You guys are killing me with ideas lol...wife says why don't you play with your car haha
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It’s only ~20 bucks. Get some dynamic caps next VDouble


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> https://www.1stvwparts.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-gear-indicator-trim-5nn864148a1qb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Now I need a video or pdf on how to install it.  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thanks. Now I need a video or pdf on how to install it.
> 
> 
> Kurt


DanSan gave these instructions:

pretty easy, just need to get something flat in between the gaps and pry it out clip by clip. i recommend starting with either the top left or right. i used a combo of butterknife and plastic trim tool to pry it out. that piece comes up by itself, no need to remove anything else around the shifter at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s only ~20 bucks. Get some dynamic caps next VDouble
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...Oh those were her "stocking stuffer" though they didn't fit so I wrapped them and put them under the tree.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ha, two kids and my wife’s aunt is visiting. I was trying to do a parking lot install today at work but kidney transplant follow up took longer than expected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fine... I guess you can use a kidney surgery as an excuse. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> Fine... I guess you can use a kidney surgery as an excuse.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thanks I guess, ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

A little advice. You don’t need to remove the wheel liner. You can slip a screwdriver through the slot in the liner and gently press the tab down and pop it out. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome! That’s good to know, will make the install quicker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> A little advice. You don’t need to remove the wheel liner. You can slip a screwdriver through the slot in the liner and gently press the tab down and pop it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good tip. As I still need to put bulbs in mine. 


Kurt


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> https://www.1stvwparts.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-gear-indicator-trim-5nn864148a1qb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Now I need a decent photo.....I don’t think one exists if Google cant find it. Could be user error through.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> You guys are killing me with ideas lol...wife says why don't you play with your car haha
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Right?!?! Great ideas though


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

I used these bulbs from amazon. I’m happy with them. 

SYLVANIA - 194 T10 W5W LED Amber Mini Bulb
 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BDWKUFS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_g4-dEb2HSGYW4











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dareblue said:


> Thank you! Now I need a decent photo.....I don’t think one exists if Google cant find it. Could be user error through.












From DanSan’s install 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> From DanSan’s install
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! That is a nice detail.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea at some point in the 2019 builds they stopped. Test drove an SEL-P that had it, but my later build SEL-P R Line didn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Installed this morning, super easy with the trick mentioned earlier. Took maybe 3 minutes. This is before dawn with the deAutoLED installed. They give you a spare in the order so the price isn’t bad at all. 










Looks like I almost don’t have side markers. 










Close up










For those interested, here’s the indicator trim. Take the edge of either a trim tool or skinny flat head, pop up on top left outer edge and then from there gently pop all around. Super easy. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Installed this morning, super easy with the trick mentioned earlier. Took maybe 3 minutes. This is before dawn with the deAutoLED installed. They give you a spare in the order so the price isn’t bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good mate. Why did you choose amber? 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just because factory is amber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Installed this morning, super easy with the trick mentioned earlier. Took maybe 3 minutes. This is before dawn with the deAutoLED installed. They give you a spare in the order so the price isn’t bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! I’m still going back and forth about clear or smoked. Since I have the blue tig. I think smoked will be the best, but if I could get them color matched as mentioned before would be awesome.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just because factory is amber
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok I got super white. I’ll show later when done. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok I got super white. I’ll show later when done.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I can’t recall is your Tig black? I’m curious to see also and for the price deAutoLED LEDs aren’t bad considering there’s a spare included. Especially with how easy it is to pop these out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I can’t recall is your Tig black? I’m curious to see also and for the price deAutoLED LEDs aren’t bad considering there’s a spare included. Especially with how easy it is to pop these out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is mine.










Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> This is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just think having all LEDS on the front. Especially in white will look stellar


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I just think having all LEDS on the front. Especially in white will look stellar
> 
> 
> Kurt


May grab a set of white ambers for sh!ts and giggles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I just think having all LEDS on the front. Especially in white will look stellar
> 
> 
> Kurt


Totally agree!


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just because factory is amber
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s also the law if you are into that sort of thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> It’s also the law if you are into that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Kurt


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

dareblue said:


> Sweet! I’m still going back and forth about clear or smoked. Since I have the blue tig. I think smoked will be the best, but if I could get them color matched as mentioned before would be awesome.


My smoked ones come on Monday so I'll let you know what it looks like. I definitely think on blue the smoked would look a lot better.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

*Thank you!*

Ordered a set of clear ones on Tuesday and they just showed up today. Super happy with the quality and how they look on my white silver metallic.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Installed this morning, super easy with the trick mentioned earlier. Took maybe 3 minutes. This is before dawn with the deAutoLED installed. They give you a spare in the order so the price isn’t bad at all.


Thanks for sharing.

It looks beautiful! I like this model from the deAuto because of the brightness. It is a tiny bulb and they are using some very bright diodes compared to many others. 

It is great if you have smoked side markers. It lights up more of the housing with amber instead of just a dot of amber in the center where the LED is. I seen these light up the sidewalk at a stop sign with the clear lens but not sure if they also do it with the smoked.

:thumbup:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> It looks beautiful! I like this model from the deAuto because of the brightness. It is a tiny bulb and they are using some very bright diodes compared to many others.
> 
> ...


You’re welcome, light up nicely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok so how do you replace the glovebox bulb? This is what I’m dealing with in a 2018+ Tiguan in North America. 

I did get the side marker and trunk bulbs replaced with LED. Just need help with this “German Engineered” globe box bulb. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok so how do you replace the glovebox bulb? This is what I’m dealing with in a 2018+ Tiguan in North America.
> 
> I did get the side marker and trunk bulbs replaced with LED. Just need help with this “German Engineered” globe box bulb.
> 
> ...


Here you go, really no difference. 


https://youtu.be/BCErXc0F2QI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok so how do you replace the glovebox bulb? This is what I’m dealing with in a 2018+ Tiguan in North America.
> 
> I did get the side marker and trunk bulbs replaced with LED. Just need help with this “German Engineered” globe box bulb.
> 
> ...


Kurt, 

If you don't mind me asking, what type of bulbs do you need for the trunk and glovebox? Looking on their site, I'm not sure which ones are needed for those.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here you go, really no difference.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/BCErXc0F2QI
> ...


Wow I’m a noob. That was easier than it looked. Thanks. Next time I’ll search the YOUTUBES  


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

M Diddy said:


> Kurt,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what type of bulbs do you need for the trunk and glovebox? Looking on their site, I'm not sure which ones are needed for those.


Glove box is 194 and trunk(inside the car) is a festoon bulb. The hatch already has LED and doesn’t even look removable cause of that. 

The top is the Festoon. Some might call it a 211 bulb. And the bottom is the glovebox and side markers. 194. Hope that helps bud. 











Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> It looks beautiful! I like this model from the deAuto because of the brightness. It is a tiny bulb and they are using some very bright diodes compared to many others.
> 
> ...


I’ll post pics of mine when it gets dark. I have the clear lenses with 6000k Cool White 14 leds. They look bright AF in the day so maybe it’ll light up the sidewalks and intersections too  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Trunk 

https://deautokey.com/product/1pc-hyper-white-bright-trunk-led

Glove box

https://deautokey.com/product/glove-box-led-bright-crisp-white-error-free



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

DanSan said:


> My smoked ones come on Monday so I'll let you know what it looks like. I definitely think on blue the smoked would look a lot better.


Excellent! Can’t wait to see. Thanks


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

How are these for light reflection from oncoming vehicles, i.e. if your car is parked at night?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

phlegm said:


> How are these for light reflection from oncoming vehicles, i.e. if your car is parked at night?


I’d imagine the clear probably better than the smoke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## washyourrhands (Aug 20, 2009)

Ez game. Took maybe 5 minutes. No much better and the deautoLEDs are super bright. Good stuff!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got a pic of them on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Glove box is 194 and trunk(inside the car) is a festoon bulb. The hatch already has LED and doesn’t even look removable cause of that.
> 
> The top is the Festoon. Some might call it a 211 bulb. And the bottom is the glovebox and side markers. 194. Hope that helps bud.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Going to pick up a Sylvania 2825 for the glovebox and a 6441 for the trunk. Should both fit.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Trunk
> 
> https://deautokey.com/product/1pc-hyper-white-bright-trunk-led
> 
> ...


Thanks Reih. I'll pass on DeAuto personally. Had their interior kit for my Touareg and literally every bulb died or started flickering on me at some point. Was a PITA having to keep taking bulbs out, to send the back, in order to get a replacement. 

The Zevos are cheaper and I can go right to AutoZone and pick up what I need.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Omg! Sooooo pleased. The bulbs match PERFECTLY with the heads and fogs. Even look good with yellow fogs. 










Kurt


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Snuck out while the mother inlaw was here hanging out with my wife and got them installed. Found the eBay amber colored LED's from her old MK4 so added those as well. Last photo is to show the comparison of the factory sidemarker with Lamin-X gun smoke film vs the Urotuning smoked.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Snuck out while the mother inlaw was here hanging out with my wife and got them installed. Found the eBay amber colored LED's from her old MK4 so added those as well. Last photo is to show the comparison of the factory sidemarker with Lamin-X gun smoke film vs the Urotuning smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Yea the smoke looks good and so much better than film. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Omg! Sooooo pleased. The bulbs match PERFECTLY with the heads and fogs. Even look good with yellow fogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The clear looks great on white!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Thanks Reih. I'll pass on DeAuto personally. Had their interior kit for my Touareg and literally every bulb died or started flickering on me at some point. Was a PITA having to keep taking bulbs out, to send the back, in order to get a replacement.
> 
> The Zevos are cheaper and I can go right to AutoZone and pick up what I need.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Man sorry to hear, I heard nothing but great things about deAutoLED that’s why I went with them. that I have no issues. 

How bright are the Zevos in comparison?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good! Yea the smoke looks good and so much better than film.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good! Yea the smoke looks good and so much better than film.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why did you get rid of the stock wheels? 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have Suzukas, think you meant someone else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Snuck out while the mother inlaw was here hanging out with my wife and got them installed. Found the eBay amber colored LED's from her old MK4 so added those as well. Last photo is to show the comparison of the factory sidemarker with Lamin-X gun smoke film vs the Urotuning smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you get rid of stock wheels? 


Kurt


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Why did you get rid of stock wheels?
> 
> 
> Kurt


They're actually stored for the winter...she's riding on 17's and Blizzaks for the next fews months.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

M Diddy said:


> Thanks Reih. I'll pass on DeAuto personally. Had their interior kit for my Touareg and literally every bulb died or started flickering on me at some point. Was a PITA having to keep taking bulbs out, to send the back, in order to get a replacement.
> 
> The Zevos are cheaper and I can go right to AutoZone and pick up what I need.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Same experience with the interior light kits on my MK4 R32 and my wife's previous MK4 Jetta. Contacted them twice over the last 7 years for multiple LED's dying and flickering. Since we've traded here MK4 almost 3 years ago, I've just been using the lights from that kit until I run out then I'll go with Sylvania's.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> They're actually stored for the winter...she's riding on 17's and Blizzaks for the next fews months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh ugh. You live in a snowy state then. I’m in Kansas City so all seasons are good. If it snows too much we all just stay home.  


Kurt


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Same experience with the interior light kits on my MK4 R32 and my wife's previous MK4 Jetta. Contacted them twice over the last 7 years for multiple LED's dying and flickering. Since we've traded here MK4 almost 3 years ago, I've just been using the lights from that kit until I run out then I'll go with Sylvania's.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Many have them well over that amount of time and should last well over that time but if you have issue they can help with their lifetime warranty. For every few people having issues there are thousands more without any problems. While I am not turning this into good/bad if you make a thread talking about sylvania or any other LED company you are going to have hundreds posting about issues they had as the team already sees it through email when people contact them with problems from other companies that won't warranty the product. All electronics have a defect rate so it is not surprising but deAuto has a very small defect rate and why they are able to offer a lifetime warranty and help the few customers that might have a problem. They are still covered under their lifetime warranty 7 years 10 years 20 years later so please take advantage of it.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ohhhhh ugh. You live in a snowy state then. I’m in Kansas City so all seasons are good. If it snows too much we all just stay home.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Yes unfortunately though I'd love to move south where there is no snow and ice and be within an hour or so of a beach.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Many have them well over that amount of time and should last well over that time but if you have issue they can help with their lifetime warranty. For every few people having issues there are thousands more without any problems. While I am not turning this into good/bad if you make a thread talking about sylvania or any other LED company you are going to have hundreds posting about issues they had as the team already sees it through email when people contact them with problems from other companies that won't warranty the product. All electronics have a defect rate so it is not surprising but deAuto has a very small defect rate and why they are able to offer a lifetime warranty and help the few customers that might have a problem. They are still covered under their lifetime warranty 7 years 10 years 20 years later so please take advantage of it.


I fully understand but after two warranty replacements of multiple styles of the LEDs in the interior kit and a license plate LED, one starts to question the actual quality/reliability and the cost of shipping each time then having to replace them. Gets old and annoying after a while...to the point where I question why I bother modifying things. Then again it might just be my luck....who knows.

And I'm not dogging deAutoLED...just agreeing with someone else who's had a similar experience.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> I fully understand but after two warranty replacements of multiple styles of the LEDs in the interior kit and a license plate LED, one starts to question the actual quality/reliability and the cost of shipping each time then having to replace them. Gets old and annoying after a while...to the point where I question why I bother modifying things. Then again it might just be my luck....who knows.
> 
> And I'm not dogging deAutoLED...just agreeing with someone else who's had a similar experience.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, I agree with what you mean and that you are not dogging at all. My purpose is really to find out more information. It all varies: different bulb, different car model, different amount of time installed, different location, different resistors, VCD mods etc. It would be like saying an issue you had with an iPhon4 will be the same issue someone will see with a iPhon11. I am more concerned with the details to try to figure out and help anyone reading. Thanks for your time you can if you want email the team and they can help and could figure out the issue as I don't want to take away from this thread.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ohhhhh ugh. You live in a snowy state then. I’m in Kansas City so all seasons are good. If it snows too much we all just stay home.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I lived in St. Louis for 10 years and it’s comical the fear an inch of snow can cause down there. Our Tig came with GiTi tires... whatever those are. I picked up a set of winter wheels the weekend after we picked up the car. The thing is tank in the snow on the Hakkapeliittas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> I lived in St. Louis for 10 years and it’s comical the fear an inch of snow can cause down there. Our Tig came with GiTi tires... whatever those are. I picked up a set of winter wheels the weekend after we picked up the car. The thing is tank in the snow on the Hakkapeliittas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Kurt


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Kurt


Meanwhile on the Mason-Dixon line











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> Meanwhile on the Mason-Dixon line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to google what hakkaplatius? Was. Why didnt you just say Nokian!!???  


Kurt


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I had to google what hakkaplatius? Was. Why didnt you just say Nokian!!???
> 
> 
> Kurt














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just got mine in today! Opted for Diode Dynamics HP5 194 bulbs in 6000k instead of their amber option, thought they looked much cleaner. Super easy install (took 10 minutes total testing both colors and losing a screw under the car lol).

LED's on with the DRL's









off









up close lit up









Amber LED's









stock for reference


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

no joke, im convinced everyone on this forum owns an R-Line haha


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DanSan said:


> no joke, im convinced everyone on this forum owns an R-Line haha


That’s why you never see them on dealership lots. People snag them as soon as they come in. Some prob even order them cause the volume seller is the SE.  


Kurt


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> That’s why you never see them on dealership lots. People snag them as soon as they come in. Some prob even order them cause the volume seller is the SE.
> 
> 
> Kurt













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All in fun. It’s just my opinion. Doesn’t mean it’s not a bad car. Just not my taste. 


Kurt


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

DanSan said:


> no joke, im convinced everyone on this forum owns an R-Line haha


I don't. Not a Tig anyway.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

These popped up on my eBay. LED’s built in.

http://https://www.ebay.com/i/133250854989?_trksid=p11401.c100711.m5036&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20170110121435%26meid%3Def324abb8d4e4df0a272a530a38cc97c%26pid%3D100711%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26b%3D1%26sd%3D133250854989%26itm%3D133250854989%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D11401&ul_ref=https%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F0%252Fe11401.m5217.l2649%252F7%253Feuid%253Db922af4185fd439aa7779b4d40a78cab%2526bu%253D43128635680%2526loc%253Dhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fulk%25252Fi%25252F133250854989%25253F_trksid%25253Dp11401.c100711.m5036%252526_trkparms%25253Daid%2525253D111001%25252526algo%2525253DREC.SEED%25252526ao%2525253D1%25252526asc%2525253D20170110121435%25252526meid%2525253Def324abb8d4e4df0a272a530a38cc97c%25252526pid%2525253D100711%25252526rk%2525253D1%25252526rkt%2525253D4%25252526b%2525253D1%25252526sd%2525253D133250854989%25252526itm%2525253D133250854989%25252526pmt%2525253D1%25252526noa%2525253D1%25252526pg%2525253D11401%2526exe%253D23691%2526ext%253D61070%2526es%253D0%2526nqc%253DAAAAAAAAAAKAAABAAgAIQAAAAAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAEAAAAAAAEAACgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIAAQgCAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAIAAAAAQA**%2526nqt%253DAAAAAAAAAAKAAABAAgAIQAAAAAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAEAAAAAAAEAACgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIAAQgCAAIAAEAAAAAAAAAIAAAAAQA**%2526ec%253D1%2526sojTags%253Des%253Des%252Cnqc%253Dnqc%252Cnqt%253Dnqt%252Cec%253Dec%252Cexe%253Dexe%252Cext%253Dext%252Cbu%253Dbu%2526srcrot%253De11401.m5217.l2649%2526rvr_id%253D0%2526rvr_ts%253D813b6db216f0a48af5d480a6fffd9205&ul_noapp=true


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Got the smoked ones installed with some eBay LEDs. Not bad. Looks euro with the black paint. Not sure if I’m gonna keep them or revert to amber. Time will tell. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> Got the smoked ones installed with some eBay LEDs. Not bad. Looks euro with the black paint. Not sure if I’m gonna keep them or revert to amber. Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like your frost guard and where did you buy it from?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

MrSmith4 said:


> How do you like your frost guard and where did you buy it from?


I’ve only had it a few days but so far so good. It’s the XL model and I got it on Amazon. Fits the windshield like it was made for it and covers the wipers which is what I was really concerned about when ordering. The flaps tuck into the doors and elastic cords wrap around the mirrors. I feel like it would be fine in a big wind storm. It also came with mirror covers but they’re such a PITA to put on and take off that I don’t even bother. The Tiguan’s mirror defroster is good enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Got mine installed today on Silk Blue. Took the advice and used a screwdriver through the liner, took 10 seconds. Went with smoke and an Amber LED. I think im going to get my originals painted color match so i can rock those instead, for now these will do!

ignore my dirty wheels.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good, but I think you’re right color matched would be great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good, but I think you’re right color matched would be great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does look good, but the blue is hard. I’m still going back and forth about which to do. Color match would be perfect.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wonder how clears would look?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Smoked look like a black head pimple and white look like a white head pimple IMO. that blue is horrible. You need to color match 


Kurt


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wonder how clears would look?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m torn, I like the smoked look but clear probably looks better from a distance other than a close up in my mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m torn, I like the smoked look but clear probably looks better from a distance other than a close up in my mind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hence my conundrum. Gotta find somebody that knows what they’re doing and color match.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Clear to match the heads lights...all clear lighting up front.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

Here

https://www.instagram.com/p/B60xQgDnhHk/?igshid=gawm6e1ap2sp

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

dareblue said:


> Hence my conundrum. Gotta find somebody that knows what they’re doing and color match.


I'll get a picture tomorrow from a distance so you can get a better idea. 

I think we can all agree, anything is better than stock lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

natis1 said:


> Here
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B60xQgDnhHk/?igshid=gawm6e1ap2sp
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Nice, but what do the rears and side wings look like lit up at night?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

Looks fine and functional









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have smoked side markers that everyone picked up in this thread since much better looking than the Lamin-X smoked tint I purchased. I’m more curious about the rears and the side mirror indicators at night lit up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

DanSan said:


> I'll get a picture tomorrow from a distance so you can get a better idea.
> 
> I think we can all agree, anything is better than stock lol


Yes, definitely better than stock. In that sense, it’s win win


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

It's super cloudy today, sun is nowhere to be found. Shows another angle of smoke on Silk blue. ill try and get another picture later with the LED turned on.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

From a distance looks good, doesn’t stick out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally installed my clear side markers on my 2019 White Silver Tiguan SEL R-Line. They look way better then the OEM orange. Next up I need a set of BEC Headlights.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Finally installed my clear side markers on my 2019 White Silver Tiguan SEL R-Line. They look way better then the OEM orange. Next up I need a set of BEC Headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> From a distance looks good, doesn’t stick out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree! I think I’m sold on the smoked.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Got my smoked installed with amber and LEDs from DEauto









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyone done this on a Pyrit Silver yet? I have my ambers tinted right now and can't decide if I want to use my Urotuning clear on the Pyrit or tint them slightly to match closer to body color rather than the darker tint I have now on the ambers that are a little too dark against the silver.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For those that wanted to know how bright the deAutoLED amber side marker lights are at night, this is a shot night mode is on. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

mattchatr said:


> Anyone done this on a Pyrit Silver yet? I have my ambers tinted right now and can't decide if I want to use my Urotuning clear on the Pyrit or tint them slightly to match closer to body color rather than the darker tint I have now on the ambers that are a little too dark against the silver.


I posted some earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For those that wanted to know how bright the deAutoLED amber side marker lights are at night, this is a shot night mode is on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those seem too bright for me. I have many deautokey bulbs in my cars. They are super bright and I’m happy with all of them. But for a side marker I didn’t want it to be so dominant, hence going with the Phillips. It’s all what you are going after. Can’t beat deautokey’s brightness, support, and testing with VWs. 

I just put in their complete LED trunk light assembly last week. It’s a more dramatic difference in person. The new iphone takes unfair night shots. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

These just came in!









Clear side markers, with built-in LED strips. 

Yet to install but quality seems good. Haggled a bit on ebay with seller for shipped price to Canada around $30USD.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

inv4zn said:


> These just came in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious to see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I saw those for the GTIs and wasn't impressed by the look if the LED. Hopefully they come out how you wanted. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

How will
They stay in. I don’t see the clip like the factory ones have. Good lucks


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> How will
> They stay in. I don’t see the clip like the factory ones have. Good lucks
> 
> 
> Kurt


Maybe tension using that top clip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Maybe tension using that top clip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh I agree it may not be the best, probably going to be a little loose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

inv4zn said:


> These just came in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it just me or does the radius on that top corner not look right? You will have to let us know how they fit.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

I noticed the corner curvature also looks a bit off - either seller sent me the wrong item (which would probably explain the clip thing as well), or it's just an illusion. 

Either way I'll report back.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

I checked the listing I bought from and the seller has changed the title from "Fits 2008 - 2019" to "2008 - 2017"...so these may be for the mk1 Tiguans, maybe. But my understanding is they use the same part # (as the Beetle). 

Anyway, I just went out the car and dimensionally they seem correct. I'll give it a whirl soon. I can always just return lol


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

Anyone know if the car will throw a bulb out warning if the bulbs are removed from these sidemarker lights? i will most likely color match since i've got the red.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

No bulb out, even with a burnt out bulb 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ABAcabby said:


> Anyone know if the car will throw a bulb out warning if the bulbs are removed from these sidemarker lights? i will most likely color match since i've got the red.


You won’t get a dash warning, but if you do a scan with VCDS, you’ll see a fault you can clear and won’t come back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

I haven’t seen a Pyrite Silver R-Line with the clear lenses yet so I got them anyway in hope they would look good. I like the result. I got the VLED white bulbs to go along too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

NJGrown said:


> I haven’t seen a Pyrite Silver R-Line with the clear lenses yet so I got them anyway in hope they would look good. I like the result. I got the VLED white bulbs to go along too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Who’s the maker of your tow plate? Does it interfere with front parking sensors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

NJGrown said:


> I haven’t seen a Pyrite Silver R-Line with the clear lenses yet so I got them anyway in hope they would look good. I like the result. I got the VLED white bulbs to go along too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VLEDS FTW!!   


Kurt


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good! Who’s the maker of your tow plate? Does it interfere with front parking sensors?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

The plate mount is by Platypus, and I got it off Cravenspeed.com. It was advertised that it will not interfere with the sensors but I have not figured out a position that works. When I go into reverse it's fine and everything works, but once in drive there is a solid beep untill you either turn off the assist with the button or go over a few miles per hour.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

NJGrown said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The plate mount is by Platypus, and I got it off Cravenspeed.com. It was advertised that it will not interfere with the sensors but I have not figured out a position that works. When I go into reverse it's fine and everything works, but once in drive there is a solid beep untill you either turn off the assist with the button or go over a few miles per hour.


Here’s what I had to do with my Playtpus since the front sensor kept going off. Cravenspeed site made it sound like no issues. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here’s what I had to do with my Playtpus since the front sensor kept going off. Cravenspeed site made it sound like no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you have to do? Cut it short?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No, flipped it inwards, look at the from above shot. The longer portion is going right compared to going left. Even though it’s above, with the longer portion going outwards the radar sees it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, flipped it inwards, look at the from above shot. The longer portion is going right compared to going left. Even though it’s above, with the longer portion going outwards the radar sees it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I c.. Smart!! Might try and do the same. 

Thank You.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

zackdawley said:


> Left and right side are different, so it couldn't be just one, unless they were selling as right or left side.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Came to post this. 

That’s all. 

Lmao.


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here’s what I had to do with my Playtpus since the front sensor kept going off. Cravenspeed site made it sound like no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have thought about doing that, and no offense, but I like the look of it more out to the right. I’ll deal with the few seconds of “beeeeeeep”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Seems like the tuck-away type that mount to the inner bumper would work better...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

NJGrown said:


> I have thought about doing that, and no offense, but I like the look of it more out to the right. I’ll deal with the few seconds of “beeeeeeep”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I agree, bought it with the expectation from what I even read on cravenspeed’s site that it wouldn’t interfere. Problem is if you’re coming to a slow stop while driving or crawling in traffic it always comes on, and that’s annoying af. Even more enjoyable with a wife and two little ones in the car, with the what is that?! And yes I know I can hit the park assist button to shut it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> Seems like the tuck-away type that mount to the inner bumper would work better...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Not familiar, got a pic or link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

http://comerseo.com/show-n-go-p.html

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting, going to try to find a video in action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Clear side markers, take 2 - I like better*

I have a white Tiggy and I've been looking for clear side markers since I bought it almost 2.5 years ago, so I was thrilled when this thread started. I had clear side markers with amber bulbs in my last car. I bought a set of the clear lights and I also bought DeAutoLED amber LEDs for it. Today I replaced those fancy LEDs with amber 194 bulbs and I like it much better. I had 2 problems with the LED bulbs:
1) They are longer than the 194 bulbs so 4 (out of 12) amber LEDs are visible through the clear lens even when the lights are off (not a big deal but irritating).
2) They are too just bright. My goal is to be easily visible, not to illuminate the sidewalks (on both sides of the road) with amber light.

I think that these DeAutoLED bulbs would probably work great with the smoked lenses. If anybody would like a deal on amber LEDs (194 replacement), send me a PM. I have 3 (it's how hey come) that I don't need.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

*Sylvania 194A Amber LED*

I've had great luck, pairing these with the clear reflectors:

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01CKQP49I/ref=dp_cerb_3

At night, you would be hard pressed to tell the difference from OEM. They emit a similar amount of light and produce the same colour tone as the amber reflectors with an incandescent bulb. When running in daylight, they look like the sun trying to poke through the haze of a large forest fire... that is to say, the reflectors maintain their clear appearance with an orange dot in the centre.


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Oh I agree, bought it with the expectation from what I even read on cravenspeed’s site that it wouldn’t interfere. Problem is if you’re coming to a slow stop while driving or crawling in traffic it always comes on, and that’s annoying af. Even more enjoyable with a wife and two little ones in the car, with the what is that?! And yes I know I can hit the park assist button to shut it off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's odd because mine dose not do that. Only when I back into drive from reverse. Thank God for that button though. The first time I had my bikes on the back and put it in reverse, the thing slammed to a stop! I was like WFT now :banghead:! My GF saw the button lit up and hit it. That's how I learned about that.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea amber is the law. I’ve seen a few cars driving around with white front side marker lights in white. Guess it all depends on how much attention you want from the law. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

inv4zn said:


> These just came in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any updates on this? I was wondering how it looked on the car since it's about the same price as the other one + the bulbs. I was concerned about it being TOO bright as well.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

dohboi said:


> Any updates on this? I was wondering how it looked on the car since it's about the same price as the other one + the bulbs. I was concerned about it being TOO bright as well.


Pretty sure the ones in that picture are the wrong shape for the new Tiguan but I could be wrong. I have see the correct shape lights of that style in a smoked version. On a side note, my father has those same brand and style marker lights in the smoked version for his 2019 Blazer. They look really good in person and, in my opinion, they're bright but not too bright.


----------



## 04TurboB6 (May 27, 2009)

Installed clear reflectors with amber bulbs on the wife’s Tig































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

04TurboB6 said:


> Installed clear reflectors with amber bulbs on the wife’s Tig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good fellow Northern Virginian!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Sopey15 said:


> Pretty sure the ones in that picture are the wrong shape for the new Tiguan but I could be wrong. I have see the correct shape lights of that style in a smoked version. On a side note, my father has those same brand and style marker lights in the smoked version for his 2019 Blazer. They look really good in person and, in my opinion, they're bright but not too bright.


Oh, thanks! I didn't pay attention and I assumed the pictured ones were the same as the $40 urotuning option. They're almost the same price with the bulb I wanted so I think I'll bite the bullet here and go with those since nobody else has as of yet it seems. I'm reaching out to them to confirm if the LEDs are amber or white before I commit. If it's amber, I'll post a picture when I get them installed.


edit: Just got confirmation that they light up amber. I'll be ordering these to test it out.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

dohboi said:


> Oh, thanks! I didn't pay attention and I assumed the pictured ones were the same as the $40 urotuning option. They're almost the same price with the bulb I wanted so I think I'll bite the bullet here and go with those since nobody else has as of yet it seems. I'm reaching out to them to confirm if the LEDs are amber or white before I commit. If it's amber, I'll post a picture when I get them installed.
> 
> 
> edit: Just got confirmation that they light up amber. I'll be ordering these to test it out.



Here you can see that this set has a different shape than the ones that inv4zn posted earlier. The only problem is that I haven't seen a clear version with the correct shape yet.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Sopey15 said:


> Here you can see that this set has a different shape than the ones that inv4zn posted earlier. The only problem is that I haven't seen a clear version with the correct shape yet.



Right. I just wasn't paying attention to the shape when replying to that post. I just saw the LED strip built in and got excited. lol

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the markers on urotuning the same shape as the ones you've posted? If so, we've found the clear ones you've been looking for. The markers you referenced look just like the smoked ones that are listed on their site, which also looks like it has same shape as their offerings for the clears. Here's the links and pictures to the markers I'll be ordering. (I'll have to post in the next reply since I'm not at 5 posts yet)


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Links and pics below:

Smoked:
https://www.urotuning.com/products/...-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan?variant=31601172774967









Clear:
https://www.urotuning.com/products/...-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan?variant=31601171202103


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

dohboi said:


> Links and pics below:
> 
> Smoked:
> https://www.urotuning.com/products/...-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan?variant=31601172774967
> ...


Nice!!! Thank you for the links. I already purchased the standard clear ones a few months ago but I may end up switching to the led version down the road. It looks really good after seeing that style in person.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Sopey15 said:


> Nice!!! Thank you for the links. I already purchased the standard clear ones a few months ago but I may end up switching to the led version down the road. It looks really good after seeing that style in person.


No problem!

Placing the order now and I'll report back when I get them. Since shipping is $14, I'm also ordering the wheel hanger since I lost the one I had from my VW ownership years ago to get "free" shipping.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Curious to see the smoked models from a distance with the LED strip built in. Hoping someone gets smoked for a black Tiguan, may switch it up, but not sure how they’ll look from a distance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

04TurboB6 said:


> Installed clear reflectors with amber bulbs on the wife’s Tig


Hi there.

Car looks great.

Did you change your headlamps too?

What as the pricing?

Any links to where you purchased the parts?

Thanks!


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious to see the smoked models from a distance with the LED strip built in. Hoping someone gets smoked for a black Tiguan, may switch it up, but not sure how they’ll look from a distance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it'll look pretty good since it has that tint to soften how bright these LEDs are. I just installed my set yesterday and it looks great. Looks clean and the light output even throughout the whole marker which is nice. The only problem I might have with them is that they're almost TOO bright. They light up the pavement a bit when they're on but at least you can't see the orange when you're inside the car. I'll try to get some pics when it's dark enough. Doubt it'll help you since I have white with clears but I'll see if I can snap a "distance" pic so you can see how the LEDs look at least. lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> I think it'll look pretty good since it has that tint to soften how bright these LEDs are. I just installed my set yesterday and it looks great. Looks clean and the light output even throughout the whole marker which is nice. The only problem I might have with them is that they're almost TOO bright. They light up the pavement a bit when they're on but at least you can't see the orange when you're inside the car. I'll try to get some pics when it's dark enough. Doubt it'll help you since I have white with clears but I'll see if I can snap a "distance" pic so you can see how the LEDs look at least. lol


Awesome! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 04TurboB6 (May 27, 2009)

dbs600 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Car looks great.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Good eye on the headlamps, I did change them as well! Purchased the BEC headlamps, you can google them or find the forum sponsor on here. Paid $665 for the headlights last month, just saw prices went up.

https://www.becautoparts.com/products/2018-vw-tiguan-hid-led-headlights

I ended up using amber bulbs that I had in my toolbox for another car but were still new, I thought it would look odd and maybe have that yolk look but the clear reflector totally hides the amber bulb and completely clear, link below to amazon from what I used:

Bosch Automotive WY5WLL Light Bulb, 2 Pack https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0728BH1CR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_6PDzEb1SJYPBE

Clear reflectors from URO Tuning, linked in the beginning of this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 04TurboB6 (May 27, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good fellow Northern Virginian!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Awesome! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found some time to take photos of the LED side marker at night. I tried to show how bright these actually are. Looks like it's even brighter than the DRLs in some of the photos. Last one is a photo of the ground next to it in case anybody wanted to see how much light it shines on the pavement. Second to last photo is my attempt at showing both the DRL and the side marker to compare brightness. I'll take a few pics in the daylight to show it in so light but I'm sure we all get the idea.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> I found some time to take photos of the LED side marker at night. I tried to show how bright these actually are. Looks like it's even brighter than the DRLs in some of the photos. Last one is a photo of the ground next to it in case anybody wanted to see how much light it shines on the pavement. Second to last photo is my attempt at showing both the DRL and the side marker to compare brightness. I'll take a few pics in the daylight to show it in so light but I'm sure we all get the idea.


Looks good, and damn they are bright! Side note I’m racking my brain as to the location, I feel like I’ve been or have passed that shopping center. It’s driving me crazy !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Sorry, totally forgot to update - I returned them. They were indeed for previous gen. 

I saw the Urotuning one, but I feel those are too bright - especially with the clear lenses.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vwjunky18t said:


> Those seem too bright for me. I have many deautokey bulbs in my cars. They are super bright and I’m happy with all of them. But for a side marker I didn’t want it to be so dominant, hence going with the Phillips. It’s all what you are going after. Can’t beat deautokey’s brightness, support, and testing with VWs.
> 
> I just put in their complete LED trunk light assembly last week. It’s a more dramatic difference in person. The new iphone takes unfair night shots.
> 
> ...





Reihenmotor5 said:


> For those that wanted to know how bright the deAutoLED amber side marker lights are at night, this is a shot night mode is on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, thanks for your honest feedback. These are insanely bright so it has to be what you want. Honestly, there are tons of much dimmer bulbs on the market if you don't want this. The reason why these are popular/different is due to the insane brightness diodes they are using in the smaller bulb. They did have a few that wanted less bright bulbs and our brand and we do have them but they are just not as popular so we don't normally advertise them. But we could do a stage 1 stage 2 for the forum within the listing if you want something less bright but our amber color temp. 

Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

Kind of the opposite of everyone here, I am looking for new amber side markers, anyone want to sell yours cheap? I managed to break the drivers side on my orange car.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> I found some time to take photos of the LED side marker at night. I tried to show how bright these actually are. Looks like it's even brighter than the DRLs in some of the photos. Last one is a photo of the ground next to it in case anybody wanted to see how much light it shines on the pavement. Second to last photo is my attempt at showing both the DRL and the side marker to compare brightness. I'll take a few pics in the daylight to show it in so light but I'm sure we all get the idea.


I’m digging them the more I look at them, and it finally hit me that’s Chantilly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

dohboi said:


> I think it'll look pretty good since it has that tint to soften how bright these LEDs are. I just installed my set yesterday and it looks great. Looks clean and the light output even throughout the whole marker which is nice. The only problem I might have with them is that they're almost TOO bright. They light up the pavement a bit when they're on but at least you can't see the orange when you're inside the car. I'll try to get some pics when it's dark enough. Doubt it'll help you since I have white with clears but I'll see if I can snap a "distance" pic so you can see how the LEDs look at least. lol


TOO bright? What's wrong with bright lights? Didn't you spend a lot of money for the headlights so they would be brighter?


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m digging them the more I look at them, and it finally hit me that’s Chantilly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see that I could help! I think it would look great with the black, especially since the smoked lens will soften the light a bit.
Yup! That shopping center is in Chantilly. I see you're a local as well. lol :wave:




Tig20ne said:


> TOO bright? What's wrong with bright lights? Didn't you spend a lot of money for the headlights so they would be brighter?


I'm assuming most of us on this thread have swapped out the amber side marker for a clear or smoked one since we all think the side marker is unappealing. It being too bright could be a factor for some people who decide to buy this because it would draw attention to something that they don't even want on their car in the first place. I guess you can say that I did spend a lot of money on my headlights because I bought a whole car that came with them from the factory. :laugh: I have nothing against bright lights. I'm actually glad the headlights are bright. But I'd prefer the front side markers to be as unnoticeable as possible or, at the very least, not bright enough to shine on the pavement. It's already bad enough that we have them at all.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> Glad to see that I could help! I think it would look great with the black, especially since the smoked lens will soften the light a bit.
> Yup! That shopping center is in Chantilly. I see you're a local as well. lol :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Well looks like I’ll be ordering a set. While I love my LED fogs from deAutoLED and their customer service is great by sending replacement side marker LED after my passenger side side marker failed completely probably a couple weeks ago. Just noticed that the main LED portion of the side marker on the driver side went out the other day. Good thing they sent enough spares to swap that out today. Going to order some  with the strip built in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Well looks like I’ll be ordering a set. While I love my LED fogs from deAutoLED and their customer service is great by sending replacement side marker LED after my passenger side side marker failed completely probably a couple weeks ago. Just noticed that the main LED portion of the side marker on the driver side went out the other day. Good thing they sent enough spares to swap that out today. Going to order some  with the strip built in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice! Sucks that the LED bulbs failed but I also wanted to see how much the smoked lens softens the LEDs so this works out. lol

Here's a daytime pic with the clears with the LED strip on a white Tig as promised. The only difference in the daytime that I can see, besides bulb vs LED, is this one has a more uniform appearance since there is no dark spot where the bulb would've gone.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> Nice! Sucks that the LED bulbs failed but I also wanted to see how much the smoked lens softens the LEDs so this works out. lol
> 
> Here's a daytime pic with the clears with the LED strip on a white Tig as promised. The only difference in the daytime that I can see, besides bulb vs LED, is this one has a more uniform appearance since there is no dark spot where the bulb would've gone.


Looks good, line isn’t as noticeable as I thought it might be. I agree cleaner, uniform look. Mine shipped so expect them soon. Yea had no issues with the LED fogs from deAutoLED that I got as a gift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Came in today, my little girl is going to help install them since she loves VW’s. She’s looking forward to helping and seeing them in action. Next need to code them to blink with the headlights when using my turn signal. Think I’ll put them in dunkelphase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Installed, and the little ones “helped”.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

I'm digging it!! Looks good at night.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I like it, more uniform distribution of light compared to this look:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I like it, more uniform distribution of light compared to this look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree...I think it fits/matches better with the LED blinker in the headlights.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Daytime no real difference but after being used to the LEDs in dead center this is cleaner. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Is it possible to dim the brightness of these with VCDS/OBD11? 

Change the dimming value (say 50, instead of 127)?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

inv4zn said:


> Is it possible to dim the brightness of these with VCDS/OBD11?
> 
> Change the dimming value (say 50, instead of 127)?


Maybe, I am going to code for them to blink with the turn signal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I’m selling my clear side markers from urotuning along with the amber bulbs. 

These are the bulbs I have now https://www.vleds.com/194-14-ll.html


These are the side markers. https://www.urotuning.com/products/bumper-side-marker-replacement-clear-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan

I’ll sell the complete set for $20 with FREE Shipping! That’s like getting the bulbs for free (a $20 value) 

Thanks. 



Kurt


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’m selling my clear side markers from urotuning along with the amber bulbs.
> 
> I’ll sell the complete set for $20 with FREE Shipping! That’s like getting the bulbs for free (a $20 value)
> 
> Thanks


PM sent. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’m selling my clear side markers from urotuning along with the amber bulbs.
> 
> These are the bulbs I have now https://www.vleds.com/194-14-ll.html
> 
> ...


Why you selling? Going back OEM?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Maybe, I am going to code for them to blink with the turn signal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried last night, doesn't seem to work. Both lights will blink.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Why you selling? Going back OEM?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I’m switching to these. https://www.urotuning.com/products/...-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan?variant=31601171202103


Kurt


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Installed, and the little ones “helped”.
> 
> Image 1
> Image 2
> ...


Nice! Looks like it blends in well in the daytime too. I'm interested to see if you are able to dim it at all when you tinker with getting it to signal your turn. That would eliminate my only "con" to these and make these perfect.




2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> No I’m switching to these. https://www.urotuning.com/products/...-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan?variant=31601171202103
> 
> 
> Kurt


Welcome to the club! :wave: Hope what I posted earlier was helpful to you in making your decision.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

dohboi said:


> Nice! Looks like it blends in well in the daytime too. I'm interested to see if you are able to dim it at all when you tinker with getting it to signal your turn. That would eliminate my only "con" to these and make these perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was. I like the look. It’s cleaner when it’s off. Don’t see that dot in the middle. I don’t care that it’s bright or amber. I actually don’t mind it cause it’s a strip instead of a bulb. 

I also got a wheel hanger/guide thing so I could get free shipping. Lol. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> Nice! Looks like it blends in well in the daytime too. I'm interested to see if you are able to dim it at all when you tinker with getting it to signal your turn. That would eliminate my only "con" to these and make these perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blinking won’t work, both on a single channel. Will check dimming though, will at least be uniform in theory since on single channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It was. I like the look. It’s cleaner when it’s off. Don’t see that dot in the middle. I don’t care that it’s bright or amber. I actually don’t mind it cause it’s a strip instead of a bulb.
> 
> I also got a wheel hanger/guide thing so I could get free shipping. Lol.
> 
> ...


Nice! Glad the post was useful. Yeah that guide/hanger was only $2 more than shipping if you only bought the markers so at least we got something "free" out of it! lol


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

M Diddy said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > Trunk
> ...


So I gave DeAuto a go for the trunk light, figuring it's just one bulb. Has been installed about 4 months. The bulb is already flickering like crazy. That didn't take long. Time for an RMA already. 

I should have known better. SMH


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

So I tried dimming the URO LED ones, and while they do dim, they buzz at anything less than 100. 

They're pretty damn bright too lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

inv4zn said:


> So I tried dimming the URO LED ones, and while they do dim, they buzz at anything less than 100.
> 
> They're pretty damn bright too lol


Now I’m waiting for someone to ask you if you’re putting your ear next to them while you drive  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Now I’m waiting for someone to ask you if you’re putting your ear next to them while you drive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha no, but it's just the standard LED buzzing when they don't like being supplied low voltage. I doubt it's good for longevity so I'm just gonna deal with the blinding orange light


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

*Black SEL-P / Highline with Clear Side Markers?*

Anyone running clear side markers on Deep Black Pearl?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

HappyTiggy said:


> Anyone running clear side markers on Deep Black Pearl?


I don't see that working to well...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

zackdawley said:


> I don't see that working to well...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yeah thinking the same likely will stand out too much, but wanted to see what they look like either way.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

HappyTiggy said:


> Yeah thinking the same likely will stand out too much, but wanted to see what they look like either way.


I'd go with the newer smoked led housing, should look perfect

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> I'd go with the newer smoked led housing, should look perfect
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk




























If you didn’t scroll through, these are the smoked UroTuning LED strip side markers. Popular since they’re on back order. 


https://www.urotuning.com/products/led-bumper-side-marker-replacement-smoked-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If you didn’t scroll through, these are the smoked UroTuning LED strip side markers. Popular since they’re on back order.
> 
> 
> https://www.urotuning.com/products/led-bumper-side-marker-replacement-smoked-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan
> ...


This looks great!! Thanks for sharing, was leaning towards these.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

Will these work on a beetle dune?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

HappyTiggy said:


> Anyone running clear side markers on Deep Black Pearl?


Thoughts on clear vs smoked on silver?

Dark will match the other black exterior bits; clear will sort-of blend (not as well as on white). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Preppy said:


> Thoughts on clear vs smoked on silver?
> 
> Dark will match the other black exterior bits; clear will sort-of blend (not as well as on white).
> 
> ...


I say smoked all the way! Pyrite Silver was actually my first colour choice but the lady liked Black Pearl 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

HappyTiggy said:


> I say smoked all the way! Pyrite Silver was actually my first colour choice but the lady liked Black Pearl
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


On second thought I think clear would look better, with more of a stealth look!

Cheers

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

From earlier in the thread 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

If it were me on an R line I'd do smoked to go with the black accents on the front bumper.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

Just installed these on my Platinum Gray Metallic 2020 SE R-Line Black -- went with the UroTuning smoked lenses.

Does anyone know how to code out the bulbs? I don't want to remove them.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

CarniifeX said:


> Just installed these on my Platinum Gray Metallic 2020 SE R-Line Black -- went with the UroTuning smoked lenses.
> 
> Does anyone know how to code out the bulbs? I don't want to remove them.


Just unplug them. Lol


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

CarniifeX said:


> Just installed these on my Platinum Gray Metallic 2020 SE R-Line Black -- went with the UroTuning smoked lenses.
> 
> Does anyone know how to code out the bulbs? I don't want to remove them.


Leuchte 26 -> Left & right front side light

Look at each of these channels under adaptations and change to not active. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Leuchte 26 -> Left & right front side light
> 
> Look at each of these channels under adaptations and change to not active.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome that should work since it’s a single channel that controls both sides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Leuchte 26 -> Left & right front side light
> 
> Look at each of these channels under adaptations and change to not active.
> 
> ...


Hmm,

I’m under Central Electronics 09 and nothing comes up for that.

Any other ideas?

I’ll keep digging.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m not connected but if I recall this is it in the middle under 09 Adaptations 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Trunk
> 
> https://deautokey.com/product/1pc-hyper-white-bright-trunk-led
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link.
Just to confirm for a 2020 SELP-R ... glove box is 194 and trunk is fastoon


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I did wedge for both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I did wedge for both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply
I pulled my trunk light and it is a festoon bulb so I ordered that for the trunk.
The glove box is a wedge like you said, got that too from deauto.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

dohboi said:


> Nice! Sucks that the LED bulbs failed but I also wanted to see how much the smoked lens softens the LEDs so this works out. lol
> 
> Here's a daytime pic with the clears with the LED strip on a white Tig as promised. The only difference in the daytime that I can see, besides bulb vs LED, is this one has a more uniform appearance since there is no dark spot where the bulb would've gone.


Ordered these clear ones
Ours is a white also, thanks for the pics, made it easy to choose.


----------



## uebele23 (Nov 10, 2019)

FYI - the integrated LED markers are available for a few dollars less at iJDMToy. Free shipping too. This company also sells on eBay if you have coupons or eBay bucks laying around.

Smoked:








Euro Smoked Lens Amber Full LED Front Side Marker Light Kit Compatible With Volkswagen 2018-up Tiguan, 2012-2019 Beetle, Powered by 40-SMD LED, Replace OEM Amber Sidemarkers


iJDMTOY Euro Smoked Lens Amber Full LED Front Side Marker Light Kit Compatible With Volkswagen 2018-up Tiguan, 2012-2019 Beetle, Powered by 40-SMD LED, Replace OEM Amber Sidemarkers




store.ijdmtoy.com





Clear:








Euro Clear Lens Amber Full LED Front Side Marker Light Kit FOR Volkswagen Tiguan, Beetle, Powered by 40-SMD LED, Replace OEM Amber Sidemarkers


iJDMTOY Euro Clear Lens Amber Full LED Front Side Marker Light Kit Compatible With Volkswagen 2018-up Tiguan, 2012-2019 Beetle, Powered by 40-SMD LED, Replace OEM Amber Sidemarkers




store.ijdmtoy.com


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Not to sound stupid, but how do install the LED version? I see they have a wire coming out of them? Where does that wire get plugged into? Thank you, and sorry for the lame question. lol Mike


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Just plugs into the original bulb socket.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Ohh, so you just take out the bulb and the led connector just goes into the bulb socket? Is that right? Thank you very much!!


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

VW,MK2,Tiguan,Front,Bumper,Side,Marker,Tints,MK2.5


This is the VW MK2/2.5 Tiguan Front Bumper Amber Side Marker Tints. A Vinyl Overlay Tint kit that provides an easy way to customize the look of your vehicle's OEM reflectors. This Badgeskins vinyl overlay comes in a tinted vinyl to get rid of the orange reflector almost everyone dislikes while...



www.badgeskins.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LED Bumper Side Marker Replacement | Smoked Lens | VW Beetle/Tiguan


***AMBER LEDS****These side marker lights only activate when headlights are ON* Update those old and cracked side markers with these new smoked LED side markers and give your vehicle a more aggressive look! Uses new LEDs, and is super easy to install. Simply remove your old side marker, and...




www.urotuning.com





Skip the tint whether it’s Lamin-X or Badgeskins, get these. Loved them and miss them. You can also get them clear if you want. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> LED Bumper Side Marker Replacement | Smoked Lens | VW Beetle/Tiguan
> 
> 
> ***AMBER LEDS****These side marker lights only activate when headlights are ON* Update those old and cracked side markers with these new smoked LED side markers and give your vehicle a more aggressive look! Uses new LEDs, and is super easy to install. Simply remove your old side marker, and...
> ...


I actually have them already.. Lol i bought them while waiting for my 2021 to be made since VW bought back my 2018 under the lemon law. I have the older version in clear, which is why I was confused about installation since the older version just used the factory bulbs. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

The new style looks great and super bright.


----------



## semarlor (Jul 5, 2021)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’m selling my clear side markers from urotuning along with the amber bulbs.
> 
> These are the bulbs I have now WHITE HIGH POWER 360° 14 LED 194
> 
> ...


I know this post is super old so I apologize for the bump...but I'm just now learning about this stuff for a recently acquired 2018 SEL Premium....what bulbs did you add to the fog lights? I ordered the bulbs you linked in 5000k, is that the closest match to the headlights? I'd like all 3 (headlights, fogs, and markers) to match as close as possible like yours is in the pics!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

semarlor said:


> I know this post is super old so I apologize for the bump...but I'm just now learning about this stuff for a recently acquired 2018 SEL Premium....what bulbs did you add to the fog lights? I ordered the bulbs you linked in 5000k, is that the closest match to the headlights? I'd like all 3 (headlights, fogs, and markers) to match as close as possible like yours is in the pics!


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

semarlor said:


> I know this post is super old so I apologize for the bump...but I'm just now learning about this stuff for a recently acquired 2018 SEL Premium....what bulbs did you add to the fog lights? I ordered the bulbs you linked in 5000k, is that the closest match to the headlights? I'd like all 3 (headlights, fogs, and markers) to match as close as possible like yours is in the pics!


These are my fog bulbs. https://deautokey.com/product/dual-...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

semarlor said:


> I know this post is super old so I apologize for the bump...but I'm just now learning about this stuff for a recently acquired 2018 SEL Premium....what bulbs did you add to the fog lights? I ordered the bulbs you linked in 5000k, is that the closest match to the headlights? I'd like all 3 (headlights, fogs, and markers) to match as close as possible like yours is in the pics!


I am looking back through links. Our model was purchased?

If so our diodes are meant to match and why many go with all LEDs from us when purchasing one.

*Fogs:*


https://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen



*Headlights:*


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



*Side markers:*


https://deautokey.com/product/universal-error-free-side-marker-leds-amber-or-white



These will all be a very bright clean white.


----------



## mzone (10 mo ago)

Any Atlantic Blue owners out there?

I'm torn between clear and smoked on mine.

The clear would match the rest of the front lights, however the smoke would also look nice with the black trim on the R-Line bumper. 🤔

TYIA


----------



## twowagens (Oct 23, 2010)

mezon said:


> Any Atlantic Blue owners out there?
> 
> I'm torn between clear and smoked on mine.
> 
> ...


I don’t have Atlantic Blue, but I do have a 2019 SEL in Silk Blue. I went with clear, think it looks really good. As you said, matches the lights.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Got mine from an Amazon seller sometime ago for $39.00, they are LED and much better and sharper looking than the single bulb version.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Got mine from an Amazon seller sometime ago for $39.00, they are LED and much better and sharper looking than the single bulb version.


I personally love this instead of just the smoked side markers with led bulb, HOWEVER, I got annoyed with swapping them out every month due to failed LEDs, flickering, melting / deforming. 

I finally pulled the trigger and purchased just straight 194 LEDs and smoked side marker replacements. They aren't ANYWHERE near as sharp looking but I know they won't continue to fail as often as those did. 

(PS) The reason why the full LED strip version fails so often. The adhesive used is inadequate for the temperatures dispersed by the LEDs which causes the adhesive to warm and "boil" the board and housing.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

The new new


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I personally love this instead of just the smoked side markers with led bulb, HOWEVER, I got annoyed with swapping them out every month due to failed LEDs, flickering, melting / deforming.
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased just straight 194 LEDs and smoked side marker replacements. They aren't ANYWHERE near as sharp looking but I know they won't continue to fail as often as those did.
> 
> (PS) The reason why the full LED strip version fails so often. The adhesive used is inadequate for the temperatures dispersed by the LEDs which causes the adhesive to warm and "boil" the board and housing.


Had mine about a year if I recall correctly, not issues at all yet with them. Got mine off AlliExpress. Perhaps one of these days I’ll pop one out to see if there is any issue visible from the back, but so far they look and work good as new, at least from the outside.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I personally love this instead of just the smoked side markers with led bulb, HOWEVER, I got annoyed with swapping them out every month due to failed LEDs, flickering, melting / deforming.
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased just straight 194 LEDs and smoked side marker replacements. They aren't ANYWHERE near as sharp looking but I know they won't continue to fail as often as those did.
> 
> (PS) The reason why the full LED strip version fails so often. The adhesive used is inadequate for the temperatures dispersed by the LEDs which causes the adhesive to warm and "boil" the board and housing.


I haven't had any issues with them, yet. I love them but will keep an eye on them for any issues, I hope not. Worse case I'll just paint the housings to match and somehow disable the lights.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I personally love this instead of just the smoked side markers with led bulb, HOWEVER, I got annoyed with swapping them out every month due to failed LEDs, flickering, melting / deforming.
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased just straight 194 LEDs and smoked side marker replacements. They aren't ANYWHERE near as sharp looking but I know they won't continue to fail as often as those did.
> 
> (PS) The reason why the full LED strip version fails so often. The adhesive used is inadequate for the temperatures dispersed by the LEDs which causes the adhesive to warm and "boil" the board and housing.





Burkett.ACB said:


> I personally love this instead of just the smoked side markers with led bulb, HOWEVER, I got annoyed with swapping them out every month due to failed LEDs, flickering, melting / deforming.
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased just straight 194 LEDs and smoked side marker replacements. They aren't ANYWHERE near as sharp looking but I know they won't continue to fail as often as those did.
> 
> (PS) The reason why the full LED strip version fails so often. The adhesive used is inadequate for the temperatures dispersed by the LEDs which causes the adhesive to warm and "boil" the board and housing.


Hey Burkett.ACB I have the same car you have instead mine is in black. I love so far how youve customized it. I wanted to ask did you wrap the back exhaust to black and what did you do to the rear taillights they look dope. Also by any chance im struggling in deciding if i should do an APR Stage 1 tune to my car. Wondering if you tuned it and if so how is it running?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> Hey Burkett.ACB I have the same car you have instead mine is in black. I love so far how youve customized it. I wanted to ask did you wrap the back exhaust to black and what did you do to the rear taillights they look dope. Also by any chance im struggling in deciding if i should do an APR Stage 1 tune to my car. Wondering if you tuned it and if so how is it running?


Hey GYTE!
Thanks for the compliments! I've tried to keep my mods tasteful.

The rear exhausts paneling is all stock, no modifications. However yes, the tailights are tinted with a specialty 3M film, this film is designed for exterior automotive applications so it holds up against the elements. 

I did APR tune mine. It has been GLORIOUS. The engine is running great, I've gotten better fuel economy, and the HP/TQ gains are amazing. The power bands are much smoother, predictable. Pulling hills, passing other cars is now more possible than ever. This tune is exactly what this Tiguan needed to wake it up. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND it. Much like yourself I had my concerns so I went with the APR+ tune. This includes the Powertrain Warranty protection from APR in the event of damage caused to the engine by the tune, where APR would pick up the bill for any repairs. It costs double the amount but well worth it to protect yourself and your investment.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Hey GYTE!
> Thanks for the compliments! I've tried to keep my mods tasteful.
> 
> The rear exhausts paneling is all stock, no modifications. However yes, the tailights are tinted with a specialty 3M film, this film is designed for exterior automotive applications so it holds up against the elements.
> ...


i am so happy i found you. been looking for someone with the same car and a APR tune for some advice. Have you by any chance put APR catback exaust or is that not in your plans.
i agree thats the same i was going to do was get APR Plus also. Did you purchase additional warranty with your tiguan or just stuck with the original 4 year or is it 5?

once again thanks so much for the help


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> i am so happy i found you. been looking for someone with the same car and a APR tune for some advice. Have you by any chance put APR catback exaust or is that not in your plans.
> i agree thats the same i was going to do was get APR Plus also. Did you purchase additional warranty with your tiguan or just stuck with the original 4 year or is it 5?
> 
> once again thanks so much for the help


Hi GYTE!

The exhaust by APR IS MY NEXT MOD. I am in communication through my APR dealer to APR as well. They are working on an adapter so we can bolt on the APR air intakes (models to be determined.) 

I also did the APR rear sway and APR spacers 15mm front, 20mm rear. This has improved the cars handling so much. 

I did not purchase an extended warranty past the 5 years factory but may look to try extending it after the fact (TBD).


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Hi GYTE!
> 
> The exhaust by APR IS MY NEXT MOD. I am in communication through my APR dealer to APR as well. They are working on an adapter so we can bolt on the APR air intakes (models to be determined.)
> 
> ...


Lmk once you get the exhaust installed post some pics and tag me!
ill be doing the APR Stage 1 Tune, Exhaust, and rear sway/ spacers in the future myself.
Any pics of the sway bar/spacers?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> Lmk once you get the exhaust installed post some pics and tag me!
> ill be doing the APR Stage 1 Tune, Exhaust, and rear sway/ spacers in the future myself.
> Any pics of the sway bar/spacers?


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> View attachment 173845
> 
> View attachment 173847
> 
> ...


fire bro! are those original vw mud flaps from the vw parts store?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> fire bro! are those original vw mud flaps from the vw parts store?


Actually I went with a third party that I felt look alot better and attach with the factory wheel well holes. Alot of the guys on here recommended them and I must say I was pleasantly surprised.

US $18.34 75％ Off | Mud-Flap for Volkswagen VW Tiguan Rline Lphev Fender MudGuard Splash Flap Mudguards Mud Flap auto Accessories Car Fender 4 PCS








18.34US $ 75% OFF|Mud-flap For Volkswagen Vw Tiguan Rline Lphev Fender Mudguard Splash Flap Mudguards Mud Flap Auto Accessories Car Fender 4 Pcs - Mudguards - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





(Make sure to choose R Line, they are slimmer / sleeker)
Arrived in 7 days


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

mezon said:


> Any Atlantic Blue owners out there?
> 
> I'm torn between clear and smoked on mine.
> 
> ...


I am having the same battle. Which to choose?!?! Aarrgghh the pressure

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## mzone (10 mo ago)

dareblue said:


> I am having the same battle. Which to choose?!?! Aarrgghh the pressure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I got my wife's input and she liked the smoked ones, so I went with those.

If all goes well, they should be here in a few weeks. I'll post some pictures once they're installed.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

mezon said:


> I got my wife's input and she liked the smoked ones, so I went with those.
> 
> If all goes well, they should be here in a few weeks. I'll post some pictures once they're installed.


Very smart...


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

mezon said:


> I got my wife's input and she liked the smoked ones, so I went with those.
> 
> If all goes well, they should be here in a few weeks. I'll post some pictures once they're installed.


I'm terrible with design choices and typically defer to my wife as well. She also says smoked, but I'm still unsure. Can't wait to see pics! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## mzone (10 mo ago)

Here are some pictures (before and after), as promised. I couldn't be happier! Installation was a breeze (no tools required - 5 minutes total).


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

How’d you install with no tools?


----------



## mzone (10 mo ago)

stainlineho said:


> How’d you install with no tools?


Open the hood, stick your arm down the side until you reach the marker, press down on the tab, and it comes right out!


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

mzone said:


> Here are some pictures (before and after), as promised. I couldn't be happier! Installation was a breeze (no tools required - 5 minutes total).
> 
> View attachment 179012
> 
> ...


Wow! It looks great!!! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

mzone said:


> Here are some pictures (before and after), as promised. I couldn't be happier! Installation was a breeze (no tools required - 5 minutes total).
> 
> View attachment 179012
> 
> ...


can you paste the link you used to purchase. i want to buy


----------



## mzone (10 mo ago)

Gyte said:


> can you paste the link you used to purchase. i want to buy











LED Bumper Side Marker Replacement | Smoked Lens | VW Beetle/Tiguan


V-170637 ***AMBER LEDS****These side marker lights only activate when headlights are ON* Update those old and cracked side markers with these new smoked LED side markers and give your vehicle a more aggressive look! Uses new LEDs, and is super easy to install. Simply remove your old side marker...




www.parkautomotorsports.ca


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I personally love this instead of just the smoked side markers with led bulb, HOWEVER, I got annoyed with swapping them out every month due to failed LEDs, flickering, melting / deforming.
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased just straight 194 LEDs and smoked side marker replacements. They aren't ANYWHERE near as sharp looking but I know they won't continue to fail as often as those did.
> 
> (PS) The reason why the full LED strip version fails so often. The adhesive used is inadequate for the temperatures dispersed by the LEDs which causes the adhesive to warm and "boil" the board and housing.


where did you purchase the LEDs and replacement smoke marker?

not sure if these will fit?


https://deautokey.com/product/universal-error-free-side-marker-leds-amber-or-white


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> where did you purchase the LEDs and replacement smoke marker?
> 
> not sure if these will fit?
> 
> ...



Those will unfortunately not fit. I wish deauto made a pair of smoked white / amber side markers for the Tiguan. What I ended up doing was finding them on Amazon.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Those will unfortunately not fit. I wish deauto made a pair of smoked white / amber side markers for the Tiguan. What I ended up doing was finding them on Amazon.


Can you send the link of the markers from Amazon.
Also those are the only the 194 bulbs deauto sells not the marker itself. It should fit, or did you yourself purchase those and the bulb didn’t fit?


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> No I’m switching to these. LED Bumper Side Marker Replacement | Clear Lens | VW Beetle/Tiguan
> 
> 
> Kurt


Are those side marker LEDS


2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’m selling my clear side markers from urotuning along with the amber bulbs.
> 
> These are the bulbs I have now WHITE HIGH POWER 360° 14 LED 194
> 
> ...


are those bulbs from VLED better than the ones sold my deautoled?
I would go with the smoked side marker with the LED strip from urotuning but I dislike and don’t know how I feel about the light being amber I prefer white. So I’m looking into getting exactly what you have but smoke marker and not sure if VLED bulb or deautoled bulb.

suggestions please all


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> Can you send the link of the markers from Amazon.
> Also those are the only the 194 bulbs deauto sells not the marker itself. It should fit, or did you yourself purchase those and the bulb didn’t fit?


Hi GYTE, 

The ones you posted are for a different vehicle. Pay attention to the edges. The Tiguan side markers are very 'pointy'. The ones you posted are sorta rounded on the edges. I believe those are for a Chevy.
Here's what I ordered.

SEALIGHT 194 LED Bulbs 6000K... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G312DR2?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

Adiil Smoked Lens Side Marker... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09GYPKYND?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

For those that are having side markers burn out, I believe that the rubber boot isn’t being fully secured. Several people on Facebook confirmed they didn’t have it secured fully or at all.


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> For those that are having side markers burn out, I believe that the rubber boot isn’t being fully secured. Several people on Facebook confirmed they didn’t have it secured fully or at all.


I run electrical tape around the grommet and housing to protect it because the board is open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrafn77 (8 mo ago)

Installed the smoked version on the '22 SEL R-Line. Getting rid of the ugly amber side markers really cleans up the profile of the front end.


----------

